# need advise quick



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a 85 gal and my one eyed red (probably male) is blowing a nest and doing the mating ritual with my green natt (looks to be the female).
the thing is my really aggresive natt keeps getting in the way and they are constantly fighting with it.
i have a 55 set up with a rhom and i could stick my divider in and add the reds do you think this is a good idea.
i also have a pleco who is a bit nuts and is also getting in the way as the nest is next to its favourite spot so the breeding reds have loads of distractions and conflicts at the moment.
do you think i should remove the reds to the 55 or remove the pleco to the 55 as the really aggressive red my soon get the idea and keep away but the pleco who is nuts wont.
my piraya is not bothered and keeps out the way so i am not bothered about him.
i will post for more info if eggs are laid later i need this sorting first.
both reds are really dark and the green natt is looking really chunky and i have not fed them today so i know its not food.
dixon


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Remove the pleco and pie. How big are the nat's? And who is trying to breed? The 2 reds or a red and green? I'd leave them together ... some fish will not breed without the rest in the tank. Guess comp makes them hornier ?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dont know much bout breeding p's yet.. but GOOD LUCK!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would leave them in the tank. the reason they are starting to breed is because they are happy with their surroundings. the fighting is perfectly natural i see that everytime. they will settle pretty fast. they like to lay the eggs within 48hrs from water changes. i have a 12'' comon pleco in my tank and everytime they have eggs in a nest they chase him right into a corner, and they will not let him move. i would try and leave him in there. the first few batches are trial and error. will you have a fry tank to syphon the eggs to







if so great. and try to get some snails to multiply in the fry tank..........


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What do the snails do?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tecknik said:


> What do the snails do?


 I think they are in the fry tank to eat food left-overs (and dead fry's?), thus keeping the tank/water clean (one of the, if not the singlemost important thing for a fry tank, since fry is extremely delicate and vulnerable).


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What type of snails are these? Can they be any purchased at your LFS?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody.
i have removed the pleco i had to as he was starting fights with the p's over space and was going to get eaten but i left all the p's in the tank.
the stupid thing is they picked the spot everybody likes to be in and right next to the filters but i will sort that later.
i do have a small tank i can use for fry and if i sell my rhom and 55g with it i am going to get a small 2' tank which i was doing any way as a spare.
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hope all goes well


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Hope everything goes well. But keep us updated about all developments.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

kouma said:


> Hope everything goes well. But keep us updated about all developments.


 i will do.
at first i was shocked that it was happening and was against the idea but i hope it happens now it must be my paternal instincts hahaha.
dixon


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

be sure to "fry-proof" your tank,or your babies will be "filter fodder".good luck.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if i do get eggs i am going to get one of those plastic filter tubs you add media to and stick an airhose in so no real suction and nowhere for the fry to get trapped.
it has actually calmed down now the p which i think is female now looks disinterested even though my oneyed red has a nest sorted now in the opposite corner to where it started one.
so we will see if they get in the mood again after my next water change.
dixon


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you still might get some action going on yet very soon, my p's are not breeding right after water changes now like they used to. it is a couple days later. don't really no why but there must be a reason


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks nike we will see and i am sure you will be the first to know if the do after myself of course








dixon


----------

